# M & W HC7 disc mower. Good-Bad?????



## LarryB1466 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have been shopping around for a used disc mower. I have found seveal different brands but ran across a M & W HC7 disc mower that looks to be in good condition. It is a gear bed mower. Has anyone had any experence with these mowers, good-bad, what to look for? My recearch on M&W showes they are no longer made. Is this correct and if so, are there another dealer that can get parts for M & W? Does anyone know the age of these mowers? Will each units unbolt and lift out or does the bar have to disassembled should bearings need replacing? All information will be appricated. Thanks Larry


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

There is a dealer that we bought our M&W roll baler from that sold a bunch of the M&W disc mowers. The M&W mowers that I have seen all had a hex shaft that runs through the gears below the disc or cutter head. I have seen several with twisted shafts and the disc's knocked off from guys hitting things. We have a lot of rock in the hayfields here in Northern KY. A lot of guys bragg on them. I am sure some of the mowers that were broke down was due to the operator. With the disc mowers no matter what brand you can mow so much faster and the fields in this area contain rock and washed out places are tough on any mower. Don't know about parts availability if they are not making the mowers any more. If you can get a good buy on it, might be a good mower. There are a lot of them being used in this area. You can tear up any mower. I have been told with the hex shaft you are supposed to be able to take it out and replace it without taking the whole cutterbar apart. Also has less moving parts inside of cutterbar.


----------

